# 53 bf goodrich Schwinn Phantom



## Euphman06 (Jun 30, 2012)

3 hour round trip with my 2 year old (who now loves looking at "old", "dirty" bikes) to rescue this Phantom. Best part was the price, picked it up for $100. Found a local CL ad that had an old ratty schwinn for sale with the tank. Paid $85 for the other bike just to use the tank and sell off some extra parts to recoup my money. I plan on keeping it as it is, it's only original once. Enjoy!


----------



## jkent (Jun 30, 2012)

*???*

What state do you live in?


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 30, 2012)

I live in PA


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 30, 2012)

Dude, you scored. A bit of massaging, and you have a killer Phantom.

Good luck.....!


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 1, 2012)

*California Pricing*

In California that is easy a $300.00 + bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd expect that to go at least 300 on ebay! SCORE!


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 3, 2012)

GOOD DEAL!

I wish I was so lucky.

A Buck 85 for both?...I couldnt shell out the clams fast enough for them.


----------

